# Neophyte



## Isrephael (Mar 24, 2005)

After much ado, I've finally acquired an account here.  I look forward to no longer lurking, wasting vast amounts of work time, and meeting all of the regulars on this site.

In anticipation,
Brandon


----------



## dubljay (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Brandon,

 Glad you decided to become a member.  Since you are lurker I would imagine that you are somewhat familiar with the site.  If you need help with something there are plenty around to help you out.

 Happy Posting!

 -Josh


----------



## MJS (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!  Enjoy your stay here and please feel free to ask any questions you may have!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome to the Board Brandon 

I hope you find anti-lurking enjoyable~!

~Tess


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Brandon, welcome to MT!  Yes, its much better to waste vast amounts of time and be able to post too!  TW


----------



## masherdong (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 24, 2005)

Greetings, Brandon and welcome to MartialTalk.  Happy posting!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Brandon!

I hope you enjoy yourself here!


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Brandon.  Time is never wasted if the time is spent learning something from others or imparting knowledge to someone else.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome! Is the picture actually of you?


----------



## Flamebearer (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome!!!

Yes, definately more productive to actually be able to post. Happy writing!
-Flamebearer


----------



## Isrephael (Mar 26, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Welcome! Is the picture actually of you?


Yes, it is.  Just a boy and his Shinken.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 26, 2005)

Everyone looks better wearing a sword, I say.


----------



## Isrephael (Mar 26, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Everyone looks better wearing a sword, I say.


Everyone except your opponents/enemies.

Unless, of course, they have chosen to play the part of the saya for your sword.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 28, 2005)

jeez...im a bit slow, ive been lurking a bit of late as well.

Glad you could join us....and I agree that is one sexy sword, grrrrr baby!


----------



## Isrephael (Mar 28, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> and I agree that is one sexy sword, grrrrr baby!



You should see it unsheathed.  The naked blade is far more appealing.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi Brandon, & welcome to Martial Talk! :wavey: As you can see, there are a lot of nice people here from various systems to chat with.  Hope you enjoy it. 

And, if you ever find that "perfect martini," you'll definitely have to let us know! :lol: 

Best Wishes,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Isrephael (Mar 28, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> And, if you ever find that "perfect martini," you'll definitely have to let us know! :lol:



I've tended a little bar in my time, and I certainly know my way around a martini shaker.  If you're ever around these parts, you can critique my pursuit of perfection.

Unfortunately, the Potable Arts are the same as Martial Arts (or any Art for that matter).  Perfection can never be obtained, but it must always be sought.


----------



## still learning (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello, Welcome to the forums and have fun.......Aloha


----------

